

Starter's guide to VC funding in Europe - whyleyc
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/08/24/your-guide-to-funding-by-tc-europe-readers/

======
jacquesm
It's mostly a starters guide from the UK/Dutch perspective wrt to the people
presented, also most of this is general advice and has very little to do with
the unique situation in Europe (except the bit by Simone).

~~~
whyleyc
Agreed, although Simone Brummelhuis does mention some specific programs
founders can apply to.

